# dick-night clear coat



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

is it best to dip or brush dick night , if you dipped would you still need two coats. it will be the first time using it, usually use devcon .


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I know that Dean brushes his on, but I believe most people dip. I have some but never used it, so it probably is no good anymore....I know the stuff is very touchy. I'll stick with Devcon.

Rod


----------

